# trumpet snails sickness?



## tromeokid (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey everyone. i have a 10 gallon tank with two small filters on it. this tank has onyl been occupied in the last year with one apple snail and a ton of trumpet snails. i also had a small tank at work but with my job im out of the office more times then not and i was tired of depending on other co-workers feeding my three (at the time) glofish red Danios so i brought them home (two by that time) and placed them into the 10 gallon tank. They have occupied the tank for two weeks now. about 4 days ago my apple snail stopped moving around. i checked it periodically for signs of life. two nights ago it was bloated and i knew its time was just around the corner. the next day i came home from work and he was dead. i disposed of the snail and notice the Trumpet snails also starting to thin out. now i know dead snails can cause lots of toxins so i cleaned my tank as usual (one a week) and i just got home to find no snails at all above the sand. all my reading are fine! if i push through the sand i can extract them into the surface but after a few minutes they go right back under. im not a huge fan of these critters but i didnt have any need to just kill them all off. i thought it was kind of neat to watch them over time get bigger and bigger. some went into my 75 gallon tank for the clown loach treats but now i dont know whats going on! the fish are doing very well and there is always a bit of food on the sand for the snails to eat. they all use to eat and i could see them in bunches feeding on the leftovers . now they are hiding. any ideas????

thanks in advance!

T


----------



## ch2linda (Dec 19, 2006)

hi my first effort would be saving the danios to a separate tank.
then try a complete revamp of the ten gallon.
other than that I have no idea why trumpet snails would get sick and die.
if you feel they are diseased though you might avoid feeding them to the loaches - merely freeze them and dispose.


----------

